# Interesting video-BBC Pedigree Dogs Exposed



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Saw this on my dog trainer's page and found it very interesting.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Is this one new or is it the one from a year or 2 ago?


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think it's new. It was a little hard to watch, but just had to keep going til the end.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very tough video to watch for me.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I found this disturbing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

This video if the original 2008- Pedigree dogs exposed. There is a follow up Pedigree Dog exposed- 3 year on was done in 2012.

Hopefully, the 2012 Video attaches- The speaking is in English.Pedigree Dogs Exposed Three Years on - Segredos do Pedigree 2012 - YouTube

I can never get the actual videos to attach. I checked the above link a few times and it works!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I did it!!!!! I think.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent documentary, and important!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It's worth noting that several people who were skewered by this documentary complained to the UK government media oversight body. The ruling was that they had in fact been treated unfairly and inaccurately. 

This show has caused a great upheaval in the UK dog world, and the dust has not settled yet. It caused changes in show judging--winning dogs have to be checked by a vet and shown to be healthy and not extreme before they can receive their titles. I have been following the ripple effects of the two shows largely because of my Tess, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. That is one of the breeds the show focused on most critically. 

I like many people hope that the long-term effects of the show will be to improve how all dogs are bred not just in the UK but elsewhere. But the downside of the show has been a lot of confusion on the part of puppy buyers, damaged reputations and in-fighting among breeders, and a lot of general nastiness. 

I have been hoping that the powers-that-be at the AKC and and UKC took note of the show's conclusions and the resulting discord and have been thinking about what it might look like if "60 Minutes" or "Inside Edition" decided to do a similar piece on US dog breeding.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, all too many people think that just because a dog is a champion- They are healthy and will have healthy offspring. Confirmation shows are beauty contests of the dog word- IMO. Just like how most super models are healthy- It does not mean all are and that they don't have health issues.

I am not trying to step on anyone's toes here!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Even before I saw these Documentaries I thought Confirmation Shepards looked and moved totally different from the working Police dogs I have know.

I have co-worker with 2 King Charles Spaniels- They both came from a "Champion breeder" Unfortunately this breeder did not do all recommended health clearances on her dogs. My co-workers 1 dog has hip dysplasia which the breeder says is because she changed the dogs food and did not give the supplement she told her to give. The other one has bilateral luxating patellas and needs surgery- The breeder claims it is because the 2 dogs played too rough with each other. She may have a leg to stand on if her paperwork was actually in order but it is not. My co-worker had no idea about health clearances until after her dogs had issue.


----------

